# YouTube constant buffer? Anyone?



## vmm13 (Nov 28, 2011)

Does anyone get constant YouTube buffers on 4G? I find that sometimes I get really bad YouTube buffers even if the video is 2-3 minutes long. I don't know what causes it. I usually get 28 mbps up and 13 down so I know my data isn't the problem.. Has this happened to anyone or know how to fix it?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I get the same issue and it's embarrassing. It runs better on WiFi I've found, even when my 4g connection stomps it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## noober (Jan 2, 2012)

I get it sometimes....mostly when using hd. When I turn it off it typically goes away.


----------



## vmm13 (Nov 28, 2011)

Its kind of embarrassing sometimes haha having to *wait* 3 minutes to watch a 2 minute video on 4g. I think the problem might of been the modem. I was using the LF2 modem and I've been using the HD modem for the past 2 days now and I haven't had any buffers at all..


----------

